# Fishing report from Hains Point/East Potomac Park



## Danielkmai (Jun 13, 2002)

Fished, yesterday afterwork around 4:00pm at Hains Point/East Potomac Park in D.C. on the left side of the five-piece sculpture called "The Awakening See link: http://www.pankin.com/pleasure/hains.htm
You can see the water behind the sculpture.

Used a Red and Green 6 hook Sabki rig with a 1/2 oz lead sinker off my light action rod to try catching herring. 

Water going High to Low around 5:00pm
It was around 75 degrees outside just great weather for fishing with a light wind blowing. 

Herring were running kinda light but I hooked onto 2 live Herring to my suprise it just toke a few minutes catch them.

Pulled out the Heavy rod with 25lb line using a fish finder Rig with 5/0 eagle claw live hook and a 2 oz sinker. Hooked the live 8 inch Herring on the back fin and casted it out about 100 feet. Didn't want to cast to far b/c I didn't want to kill the Herring with a far cast hitting the water that hard.
I set the drag and then opened my 20 oz Mountain Dew for a nice cool refreshing sip and was ready to go!

Around 7:30pm as the sun was starting to set. The Heavy rod started to slowly making some noise, click, then a long stop, then click, stop, click, click............

Whatever it was it was slowly pulling on the line out with my Live Herring. I tighted the cap on my 20oz Mountain Dew got up off the flaten grass b/c I was sitting there for so long waiting for the fish to bite and walked slowly toward my fishing rod. I picked up the rod and locked the down the drag. I can fill the something heavy at the other end of the line and it wasn't the Herring pulling anymore. Could be a big ugly catfishing just chewing on my herring? Humm....
I decide to wait to see what would happen next?
Then the clicks, got faster and faster, click, click, click and brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.............

I slammed the heavy rod back and the fight was on! A run toward the top of the surface and then right into me. Can't be a catfish to move that fast? About 5 minutes later Black Strips apreared thought the water! I landed a 20inch Striper on a 8 inch live Herring! Amazing that a such a small Striper would eat such a big bait.
The tall of the Herring was still sticking out of the Stripers mouth. I then pulled the entire Herring out of the Stripers mouth. I release the Striper and told it to bring it's Mom next time.

Well that was my first Striper of the season! 
Very good start to the Spring fishing season. 

Danielkmai


----------



## elhazzja (Dec 14, 2004)

good story


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Way to go. How bad were the snags down there? I might be heading over there this weekend to check it out.


----------



## Danielkmai (Jun 13, 2002)

AtlantaKing,

There are not alot of snags down there at Hains Point. I use 3 rods. Heavy rod for whole live Herring. Med size rod with two hooks for cut Herring like the Herring Head which I think is the best part of the Herring b/c of all the blood. Light size rod for catching the Herring with the Sabiki lure. Weights anywhere from 1-4oz.

Its rare that you will lost your tackle down there.
Not many snags at all.

How that helps.

-Danielkmai


----------

